# Heavy Singles for Deads



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

How many sets do you guys do when doing heavy singles?  Not maxing, just pulling for a single rep.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2015)

Prilepin's Table:


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

Ok so it looks like I might be going to heavy on my working sets then.  I've never maxed in the past 8 years, it's always been heaviest weight for reps.  I just recently got into heavy singles on deads after a suggestion from another member here.  

Say for example, last night was my heavy deads:

135x2
225x2
315x2
405x2
495x1
515x1
525x1
535x1
545x1x4 and failed on my 5th set.

Should I have maybe worked back down after I failed?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> Ok so it looks like I might be going to heavy on my working sets then.  I've never maxed in the past 8 years, it's always been heaviest weight for reps.  I just recently got into heavy singles on deads after a suggestion from another member here.
> 
> Say for example, last night was my heavy deads:
> 
> ...



Depends what caused you to fail. Was it your grip, lack of strength to get it up, did you get stuck at a specific point, etc. You also did a lot of heavy work before the 545. If you want to do max singles you'll need to do less work beforehand to keep yourself fresh. For example, after the 495x1 jump straight into the 545x1x5. All those sets in between zapped some of your energy to do the heaviest sets.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Depends what caused you to fail. Was it your grip, lack of strength to get it up, did you get stuck at a specific point, etc. You also did a lot of heavy work before the 545. If you want to do max singles you'll need to do less work beforehand to keep yourself fresh. For example, after the 495x1 jump straight into the 545x1x5. All those sets in between zapped some of your energy to do the heaviest sets.



Grip was solid suprisingly.  I just didn't have any more to give, my strength was gone.  I pulled the slack out of the bar, and that was about all I got on my last set ha ha.  On my next heavy day I'll definitely try the jump from 495 to 545, and see how many sets I can get from there.  Thank you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2015)

Even if u did 
495 for 1
515 for 1
525 for 1
535 for 1
545 for 1 and stopped would be a good day for heavy work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2015)

Only time I hit a single is for a 1rm so I do one. If I am peaking I will hit 3 to 4 singles around 5 weeks out. I would rather go 90% for doubles or 80 for like 5.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't like doin 1 rep.
Don't get to much out of it for my goals.
I tend to stay in the 4 rep range and up.
Good numbers though 
Keep it up


----------

